# Visualisierung mit WPF und Silverlight



## Ralf62 (2 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit diesem Thread eine Diskussion zu der neuen Microsoft Grafikschnittstelle mit WPF und Silverlight starten.
Meine Frage nun an Euch, besteht Eurerseits Interesse an diesen neuen Technologien für ein Visualisierungsprogramm oder lehnt Ihr diese auf Grund der hohen Anforderung an Hard- und Software im Moment noch ab?

Viele Grüße

Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2009)

Hallo,
wie hoch sind den die Anforderungen an die Hardware?
Beschreib doch mal Silverlight und WPF, ich kenne beides
noch nicht.
Wo willst du hin, möchtest du eine HMI hier im Forum
entwickeln?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Ralf62 (2 September 2009)

Hallo,

die Produkte zu erklären würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.
Wenn Du Details wissen möchtest, würde ich Dir folgende Links empfehlen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Silverlight
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Presentation_Foundation

In Kurzform kann man eigentlich sagen, dass es mit WPF möglich ist, die Logik vom Design zu trennen. Es eignet sich sehr gut für animierte 2 oder 3D Applikationen.
Silverlight hingegen ist eine virtuelle Maschine, die es gestattet, WPF Applkationen im Browser darzustellen.
Diese Technik wird z.B. schon von sehr vielen Automobilherstellern genutzt um die Grafiken in deren Konfiguratoren darzustellen.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2009)

Ralf62 schrieb:


> ch möchte mit diesem Thread eine Diskussion zu der neuen Microsoft Grafikschnittstelle mit WPF und Silverlight starten.
> Meine Frage nun an Euch, besteht Eurerseits Interesse an diesen neuen Technologien für ein Visualisierungsprogramm oder lehnt Ihr diese auf Grund der hohen Anforderung an Hard- und Software im Moment noch ab?


 
Als Automatisierer will ich nach Möglichkeit ein fertiges Produkt ala WinCC, WinCC Flex, Intouch oder dergleichen.
Die zu Grunde liegende Technologie ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal ... solange sie zu verlässig läuft.
Wenn es sich mit fertigen HMI-Tools nicht realisieren lässt, dann will ich was in der Art von VisualBasic.
Wenns auch damit nicht klappt, dann ist sowie ein ITler dran. Und da muss dann die Schnittstelle sauber dokumentiert sein und passen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 September 2009)

Mit VisualBasic.net kann man WPF und Silverlight zur Visualisierung einsetzen.


----------



## explosiv (4 September 2009)

Hallo,
die Software WPF wird interessant, weil man in WinCC sowohl WPF als auch .net Controls einsetzen kann. Nur weiß ich nicht wo der Vorteil liegt, und ich weiß nicht wie man WPF für WinCC anfertigt.


----------



## naturoptimist (30 September 2009)

*WPF , Silverlight & More*

WPF und Silverlight werden eindeutig die Zukunft der Visualisierung bestimmen. Wer sich mal näher mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird erkennen das propirietäre Systeme sicher bald auf Akzeptanzschwierigkeiten stossen. Als Denkanstoss hierzu : Warum baut man ein eigenes Grafikinterface wo es doch Bestandteil des Betriebssystems (Vista / Win7  für XP Nachladbar) ist. Einige Hersteller von Visualisierungssystem zeigen schon jetzt wo der Weg hingeht.

Siehe:  Silverlight
http://www.webfactory-world.de/de/Default.aspx
           WPF und Silverlight
http://www.inosoft.com/VisiWinNET/VisiWinNET-WPF.asp


----------



## DaHauer (1 Oktober 2009)

Die Darstellungsmöglichkeiten sind mit WPF und Silverlight sicher sehr gut, nur kann ich einem Kunden eine Maschine nicht verkaufen, die durch die benötigte Hardware (ich denke da an Steuerungen mit Atom Prozessoren etc.) teurer ist als eine Lösung mit moderaterer Leistung aber gleichen Funktionsumfang.

Darstellungsqualität ist im Moment eher einRandthema bei Maschinen die ihr Geld verdienen müssen. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Ich arbeitet im Mom mit Codesys und bin trotz mancher Work Arounds ganz zufrieden. Vor allem gehts schnell ;-)

cheers


----------



## Steffo (2 September 2010)

*Silverlight und WPF*

Moin,
klar ist Silverlight und WPF in Zukunft nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Ist ja schließlich der erklärte neue Standard für Windows Grafik.
Guckt Euch bloß mal die Oberflächen an, die sich Firmen in letzter Zeit beim Designer machen lassen. Sieht super aus (oft)! Da ist mit den proprietären System und vielleicht ein bisschen WPF irgendwo einbinden schnell Schluss!
Gruß
Steffo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2010)

Steffo schrieb:


> Moin,
> klar ist Silverlight und WPF in Zukunft nicht mehr wegzudenken.
> Ist ja schließlich der erklärte neue Standard für Windows Grafik.
> Guckt Euch bloß mal die Oberflächen an, die sich Firmen in letzter Zeit beim Designer machen lassen. Sieht super aus (oft)! Da ist mit den proprietären System und vielleicht ein bisschen WPF irgendwo einbinden schnell Schluss!
> ...


 
Hallo Steffo,
hast du mal ein paar Beispiele zu diesen neueartigen Oberflächen...?

gruß helmut


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 September 2010)

Ich denke auch das Visualisierungen mit WPF die Zukunft gehört, da muss sich das Visu System auch um vieles nicht mehr kümmern (Skalierung auf verschiedene Auflösungen, Felder an Variablen binden, uvm...) da dies schon von der WPF Runtime abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Steffo (3 September 2010)

*Designer und Visu*

Hallo Helmut,

eines dieser Projekte hat einen Designpreis gewonnen. Dadurch bin ich mal darauf gekommen. Das ging durch die Presse. Das war eine Textilmaschine mit einem Designer aus Bremen.
Scheint ein Trend zu sein. Habe von mehreren Firmen gehört, die so etwas machen.
Die Maschinen sind ja heutzutage technisch ziemlich auf der Höhe der Zeit. Mit der Optik haben wir Techniker es nicht sol Mir geht es jedenfalls so.

Gruß
Steffo


----------



## Steffo (3 September 2010)

*Designer und Visu*

Hallo Helmut,
eine von den Oberflächen hat mal einen Preis gewonnen. Eine Textilmaschine mit einem Designer aus Bremen. Das ging durch die Presse.
Ich hab auch schon von mehreren Firmen gehört, die sich einen Styleguide entwickeln lassen haben.
Wir Techniker haben es ja nicht so mit der Optik...
Die Hardwareanforderugen sind abhängig von den Grafiken.
3D Spieleoptik ist natürlich aufwendig.
Einen normale hübsche Oberfläche läuft prima auf nem Atom.
Das ist doch keine High End CPU. Ich hab so was in meinem Netbook!!!
Das ist eine relativ schlappe CPU!
Nen I3 kann einen Menge mehr!
Gruß
Steffo


----------



## Steffo (3 September 2010)

Sorry, war in einem Funkloch und dachte, der Beitrag ist nicht gespeichert. Darum doppelt.
Gruß
Steffo


----------



## dr.hareg (3 September 2010)

*WEBfactory*

Hallo, 
ich kann auch einen Teil hier beitragen, machen im Moment unser erstes Projekt mit Silverlight (Expression Blend) und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich hin und her gerissen bin davon. Vorteil ist sicher die absolute Freiheit Symbole oder auch Funktionen komplett frei darzustellen aber man muss sich auch wirklich sehr viel damit auseinandersetzen. Ich und meine Kollegen betrachten es auch als die Zukunft und auch unsere Kunden waren von dem was wir bis jetzt zeigen konnten mehr als begeistert. Ich finde alleine schon die Möglichkeit mich über VPN in die Anlage einzuloggen und die VISU einfach mit dem Browser an meinem PC zu starten einfach genial.
In diesem Sinne, wer fragen hat kann ja direkt ne PN schicken.

Grüße Gerhard


----------

